# What would your desired rate be?



## hongie (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi all,

Lately I have been talking with an Australian recruiter who contacted me via LinkedIn. (a social media for professionals) 
I have an exceptional IT occupation that pretty rare in Australia. So rare that they are willing to go aboard (I’m from Belgium, Europe) and prepared to arrange a 457 visa for me to work as a contractor for 1 of Australian largest company. 

Now the recruiter asked me “what is your desired rate?” I have no idea what to answer before I have no experience with working in Australia. Via Google I get all these contradictional answers…
So purely relying on the people here, I would like to know if you were in my shoes, what would your desired rate be?

Cheers, H


----------



## sueellson (Feb 8, 2014)

*Asking rate*

I would suggest that you contact some other people on LinkedIn with a similar profile in Australia and get some idea from them. A friend of mine on an IT contract currently earns around AUD100 per hour. You can also visit myfuture.edu.au for some basic indication.

Sue Ellson
Newcomers Network


----------



## AngelesAds (Feb 12, 2014)

You can get $120 an hour, if you run your own consulting, but if you work for someone probably $35 - $40 and hour is what they are paying. Better you live in the Philippines and work online for $80 and hour...


----------

